
3 Incredibly Simple Ways to Get More Links and Traffic - eugenoprea
http://www.eugenoprea.com/3-incredibly-simple-ways-to-get-more-links-and-traffic/
======
7klBo4t8
Eugen - Don't mean to hijack this thread but I'm curious if you wouldn't mind
talking about how your <http://www.webanalyticsblueprint.com/> project went. I
had thought of doing instructional videos in a different space and am curious.
Thanks.

~~~
eugenoprea
The course did really good in terms of conversion rates, but I rushed it a
little bit and I didn't manage to get a high amount of traffic, so I can
benefit of those high conversion rates.

20% of those who saw the intro video subscribed to get the free series of
video tutorials

15% of those who subscribed got on the webcast

5% of those who subscribed purchased the course

But teaching through video and video in general works really well in almost
any niche.

I hope this helps, but do let me know if you have any other questions.

~~~
7klBo4t8
Thanks I really appreciate you taking the time.

~~~
eugenoprea
My pleasure!

------
cateye
1 Incredibly Simple Way to Get More Links and Traffic: generate unique and
high quality content.

~~~
eugenoprea
I agree with you 100%. Great content is the best way of attracting links and
traffic, but sometimes we also need something extra to push that.

Eugen

